# SD-Karten für Digitalkamera



## Aloysius (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich hörte heute im ARD-Buffet, dass es superschnelle, schnelle und langsame SD-Karten gibt. Je grösser (mehr Speicherplatz), je langsamer.
Ist dies für Digitalkameras von Bedeutung ?


----------



## Leugim (21. Oktober 2004)

Na klar ist das von Bedeutung! Je schneller die Karte speichert umso schneller kannst du in der Regel das naechste Foto schiessen   
Ich besitze eine canon die nun mal CompactFlash benutzt, also weiss ich nicht genau bei SD bescheid.... Aber bei CF.Karten ist in der Regel auch Hersteller-abhaengig, wie schnell nun die Karte ist... Ich hatte eine 32mb CF Karte no-name, die mir ein Freund geschenkt hatte. Als ich mir dann eine 512er von Kingston bei e-Bay gekauft habe, war ich ueberrascht, wieviel schneller auf einmal die Bilder auf der Karte waren.. Irgendwo gibt's auch ne Seite, in der die Test und resultierenden Geschwindigkeiten der einzelnen Hersteller aufgeziechnet sind.. Weiss aber leider nicht mehr wo... letzes mal neuinstallieren hat mich meine Favoriten gekostet   Aber im Forum ist der link bestimmt noch irgendwo also einfach nur  .....
Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Aloysius (22. Oktober 2004)

Leugim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na klar ist das von Bedeutung! Je schneller die Karte speichert umso schneller kannst du in der Regel das naechste Foto schiessen
> Ich besitze eine canon die nun mal CompactFlash benutzt, also weiss ich nicht genau bei SD bescheid.... Aber bei CF.Karten ist in der Regel auch Hersteller-abhaengig, wie schnell nun die Karte ist... Ich hatte eine 32mb CF Karte no-name, die mir ein Freund geschenkt hatte. Als ich mir dann eine 512er von Kingston bei e-Bay gekauft habe, war ich ueberrascht, wieviel schneller auf einmal die Bilder auf der Karte waren.. Irgendwo gibt's auch ne Seite, in der die Test und resultierenden Geschwindigkeiten der einzelnen Hersteller aufgeziechnet sind.. Weiss aber leider nicht mehr wo... letzes mal neuinstallieren hat mich meine Favoriten gekostet   Aber im Forum ist der link bestimmt noch irgendwo also einfach nur  .....
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben


 Vielen Dank - ich werde nach dem Artikel suchen


----------

